# History of HNRC Denomination - Dr. Beeke



## bconway52 (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know why the split occured from the Netherlands Reformed Congregation to form Heritage Netherlands Reformed? And what of this comment that Rev. Beeke was "deposed"?

"There was also a significant secession from the Netherlands Reformed Congregations when Rev. Joel Beeke of First Netherlands Reformed (Grand Rapids, MI) was deposed." - Dutch Reformed Timeline


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 21, 2008)

The NRC subscribe to the pietistic stand against all forms of divorce/remarriage. In this, they are similar to the Protestant Ref. Ch., and some others in the Dutch Ref. tradition.

Rev.Dr.Beeke is divorced and remarried, I do believe. My understanding of the situation is that there were a good number of those who did not feel he was properly disqualified on those grounds *alone* from being a minister in good-standing, hence the departure. It was/is their view that Beeke was just, under the circumstances, and should have been retained in his ministry and pulpit.

What those circumstances were, I do not know.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 21, 2008)

Much of the reason was the preaching of the free offer of the gospel. The NRC did not believe that grace could be offered to sinners in general, but only to the elect and since no one knows who the elect are- you cannot offer grace! 

Beeke was preaching grace and assurance. Two 'heresies' that were not worth keeping him around over.


----------



## yeutter (Oct 21, 2008)

Do the Netherland Reformed Congregations, and their sister congregations in the Netherlands the Gereformeerde Gemeenten, reject the Murray/Stonehouse teaching on the free well meant offer of the gospel?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 21, 2008)

Forgive me brethren, but I can not imagine for a minute being part of a denomination stupid enough to depose Joel Beeke. It boggles the mind.
Anytime one departs
the WCF on the issue of marriage it always leads to some ungodly Romish doctrine.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2008)

Joel R. Beeke, _The Heritage Reformed Congregations: Who We Are and What We Believe_, p. 4:



> The Heritage Reformed denomination was established in 1993 after the Netherlands Reformed Congregations (hereafter, NRC) underwent a split related to church-orderly and theological issues. The most substantive underlying issue to future HRC members was Christ-centered preaching, combined with the preaching of an unconditional offer of grace.


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually, both the NRC and the HRC preach the well-meant offer. That was the reason for the split in 1953, in the Netherlands, between the 'Gereformeerde Gemeenten (synodaal), and the 'Gereformeerde Gemeenten in Nederland', following Dr. Steenblok in maintaining that grace is not offered to anyone besides the elect. The GGinN consists in North America as the Reformed Congregations of North America.

The reason for the split was solely the marital issue, to the best of my knowledge.

With all due respect to my learned friends here, but most reformed churches referred to in this thread differ with the PRCA, in allowing the remarriage of the 'innocent party' only.

The PRCA do not allow remarriage of either party, believing that the bond of marriage is for life, as a picture of the Covenant of Christ with His church, and as such unbreakable.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2008)

Some Dutch friends, who lived through the split, report it as Bert does above.


----------



## yeutter (Jan 14, 2009)

This is not only a problem in Dutch Reformed circles.
Among the Anglican Churches that broke from the Episcopal Church USA in 1978 their have been several schisms over ordainations or consecrations of those who have been divorced and remarried. This has occurred in both high and low Church Communions.
The issue is not only "He who cannot rule his own house.." but also how one understands 1 Corinthians 7.


----------

